# Passing defibrillator salesman, RNs save heart attack victim in Missouri crash



## MMiz (Apr 27, 2006)

*Passing defibrillator salesman, RNs save heart attack victim in Missouri crash *

  ST. PETERS, Mo. (AP) - A driver who suffered a heart attack and crashed into a guardrail was saved by a defibrillator salesman and two nurses who happened to be passing by.  
The salesman, Steve Earle, was transporting an automated external defibrillator, a device used to shock the heart into a normal rhythm. 

"When I saw what was happening, I jumped out and instinctively grabbed the AED, just in case," Earle told KSDK-TV of St. Louis. 

*Read More! *


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 27, 2006)

That's an awesome story...and talk about luck! She needs to go play the lotto!!!


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2006)

Great story... gotta be a Bizzare stroke of luck, too.

A great point is made by this story - it talks about the chicken/egg relationship with cardiac arrest at MVA's... the driver crashed BECAUSE he went into arrest, vs. the driver having non-surviable injuries causing tramatic arrest.


----------



## Raf (Apr 27, 2006)

Usually stories have a bad tone to them. In this one on the other hand, something good actually happens. It's a nice story indeed.


----------

